# Main > News >  Bogie's Encounter Maps in 5E Adventure on Kickstarter

## Bogie

Just want to let you know about a Kickstarter project that I am working on.  Gaming Ballistics has produced a cool 5E RPG adventure that just went live today.  "The Lost Hall of Tyr" has all six battlemaps in the adventure commissioned from yours truly and an add-on of another 6 quick encounter maps I'm making that can be used during the traveling phase of the game if desired.
Check it out if you have the chance:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...geon-grappling

In my Bio on the Kickstarter I included a link to my gallery here on CG so it might generate some new views for us.

----------


## Bogie

The KS project funded in about 10 days, and it still has 12 days to go.  BUT, We need a big push at the end of the KS time if we are going to get to any of the Stretch Goals  
Please feel free to share the Link to this Kickstarter.
Click for Lost Hall of Tyr

----------


## tilt

YAY, you're funded - congrats.  :Smile:

----------

